
Access Denied: How to Defend Your Systems from an Inside Job - Cringely on technology - bdfh42
http://www.cringely.com/2009/02/access-denied-how-to-defend-your-systems-from-an-inside-job/
======
bdfh42
I'm not at all sure about HR running password access - where would they get
the skills and what makes HR departments a good choice as gatekeepers?

